# How big is your 4 year old girl?



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

My DD is 40lbs and 40 inches, I was told that makes her in the 92nd percentile and that it makes her BMI a 17.3, which makes her overweight. I personally find that to be a bunch of crap, but whatever. She has always been taller and bigger than most kids her age. She wears a size 4t-5t, or a girls size xs.

I'm just curious what size other other girls her age are.


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

My daughter is 4.5 (born in February) and she is 45 lbs and 43" tall, she wears a size 6/7 (the 5's are too short) and a size 11 shoe. The ped. hasn't said anything about her height/weight as she has consistently been at the top of the chart. She is also bigger/taller than most of the kids her own age.


----------



## savannah smiles (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lyterae* 
My daughter is 4.5 (born in February) and she is 45 lbs and 43" tall, she wears a size 6/7 (the 5's are too short) and a size 11 shoe. The ped. hasn't said anything about her height/weight as she has consistently been at the top of the chart. She is also bigger/taller than most of the kids her own age.

Ditto for my kid, except her bday is in January and her shoe size is a 12.


----------



## crowcaw (Jan 16, 2009)

My twin girls were 43 lb and 44" and 41lb and 42.5" at their 4 year check up. And they have a friend 3 mo older who makes them look small. These girls are all at the very high end of the charts but none of them are overweight, you can tell by looking and the peds think they're strong and healthy.


----------



## redpajama (Jan 22, 2007)

My daughter is 3 years, 10 months. She's ~40" tall and ~35 pounds, and wears a size 10 shoe.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Kids aren't overweight until they go off of the weight chart, and even then you have to look at the weight and height together not just the one thing. If she is in the 90th percentiles they may tell you she is at risk of being overweight, but that isn't the same as being overweight and it is still important to look at where she is in height. They are also only estimate BMI, not doing the actual tests for it so even if she is at risk you should also look at her activity level and what she eats before being at all concerned. It may be that they charted her incorrectly also. This has happened twice at my dd's office and it put her way above where she should have been. Luckily our doctor caught it both times and said she would speak to the nurse who charted it. The numbers are so close and the lines are so cloes that you have to be careful when you are plotting numbers.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
My DD is 40lbs and 40 inches, I was told that makes her in the 92nd percentile and that it makes her BMI a 17.3, which makes her overweight. I personally find that to be a bunch of crap, but whatever. She has always been taller and bigger than most kids her age. She wears a size 4t-5t, or a girls size xs.

I'm just curious what size other other girls her age are.

That BMI stuff is crap and even moreso with children.

My oldest daughter at four was 38 pounds and 40 inches tall. My other daughter was 36 pounds and 38 inches tall at four year exam.


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

That doesn't sound right. My 4 yo dd is teeny tiny, maybe 32-35 lbs and 39"? Pretty much the smallest child I know for her age. Most of her peers in playgroup or classes are a head above her. She fits in 4t by length but that's mostly saggy in the butt.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

Your numbers sounded weird to me because I remember my own DD being approximately 40 pounds and 40 inches for a while and she has never been considered overweight or at risk for it. When I thought about it more, I realized she was more like 5 when she was this height/weight. Sure enough, when I entered the numbers on a BMI calculator, 40/40 is "overweight" for a 4yo but "healthy weight" for a 5yo. This makes no sense to me. Your daughter's height for weight seems to be totally fine--she is just tall for her age.


----------



## Qbear'smama (Jul 15, 2008)

At last check, my DD was 40lbs and 40 inches tall but we both think she may be a little bigger now. She wears mostly size 5 but sometimes 6 clothes (but 6pants are a little long) and 12 to 13 shoe depending. She's not overweight at all, just tall and solid and definitely bigger than kids her age and many 5 year olds.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

my dd is 44inches and 43lbs. she wears an 11 (US 12) shoe. our dr says she is a tall, strong, healthy kid.

nak


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Purity♥Lake~* 
That BMI stuff is crap and even moreso with children.


I agree 100%, that's why I was asking other moms how big their girls were. It wasn't her ped who measured her it was at WIC, I'm annoyed because they make it out like she's overweight, which I know for a fact she's not. The whole new BMI for a child is completely ridiculous. Her diet consists of regular healthy food, sure she a cookie here and there, but really she eats a normal varied diet. She also has a very high activity rate and is just bigger than most girls her age(which if you look at her chart, she always has been). It might be alarming IF she had a sudden weight gain, but the the girl has always been on the top of the chart. Plus it's not like she'll every be a skinny mini-DH and I both are the largest of our siblings, so obviously genetics is going to play a part.

Her ped thinks she's perfect, which of course I do too


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
I agree 100%, that's why I was asking other moms how big their girls were. It wasn't her ped who measured her it was at WIC, I'm annoyed because they make it out like she's overweight, which I know for a fact she's not. The whole new BMI for a child is completely ridiculous. Her diet consists of regular healthy food, sure she a cookie here and there, but really she eats a normal varied diet. She also has a very high activity rate and is just bigger than most girls her age(which if you look at her chart, she always has been). It might be alarming IF she had a sudden weight gain, but the the girl has always been on the top of the chart. Plus it's not like she'll every be a skinny mini-DH and I both are the largest of our siblings, so obviously genetics is going to play a part.

Her ped thinks she's perfect, which of course I do too









WIC is a pain about that.. We were "required" to go to nutrition counseling when we were on WIC because she was consistently at the top of the charts and was "overweight".


----------



## teeg1973 (Oct 15, 2008)

DD will be 4 in about 2 weeks. At her yearly appointment about a month ago, she was a little over 42 inches and 39 lbs. I am guessing she is probably 40 pounds by now. She wears a 10.5/11 shoe! Perfectly healthy, albeit a tall little girl!

Tracy


----------



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

My DD is 3 years and 10 months. She is 42 inches tall and 41.5 lbs. I think these are proportionate, i.e., the height percentile matches the weight, which I think is what matters. I don't do BMI because she's all muscle and BMI's don't control for what of the weight is muscle and what's fat.

But at her 3 year WCV her weight was a higher percentile than her height and I asked the ped if we should be concerned. My ped said there's no need for concern as long as she eats well and gets exercise. If her weight was high because she was sitting in front of the TV all day long eating potato chips, then she'd worry. But her lifestyle is healthy so her high weight is her normal growth pattern.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

My just-turned 5YO is 42" (just made the cutoff for disney rides this summer) and 35 lbs. She's considered pretty skinny.

I agree with the PP who thinks it seems fishy that 40/40 is OK for one age but not for another. That's just weird. If 40 lbs is a healthy weight at 40", then that's what it is. Why would age have anything to do with it? (I can see saying "Oh, she's tall for her age" but that's a different story.)


----------



## ctdoula (Dec 26, 2002)

At 4 my daughter was 34 pounds & 40 inches, both of which were 50%.


----------



## KCMichigan (Jul 21, 2009)

at 4 my twins were

40 in 32 lbs

41.5 in 36 lbs

Both are considered average height per pedi & slender- my 32lber is skinny even.

They wore 4T and sizes 9.5 & 11 shoes.


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
My DD is 40lbs and 40 inches, I was told that makes her in the 92nd percentile and that it makes her BMI a 17.3, which makes her overweight. I personally find that to be a bunch of crap, but whatever.

Get used to it. You will get that lecture every time if your kid is off the charts for height and weight, because the computer tells them to.

My DD has always been beyond the 97th percentile for height, and ranged between 88 - 97th for weight. Right now she is 8 years old and 5' tall and 77 lbs.

I don't remember what her height was at 4, but she was already in size 6x for length (have always had to take in the waist of her pants, she outgrows the length while never growing into the width. At that time, I was told she off the charts for height, had fallen to 88 percentile for weight (she'd always been at 90 - 95 before) and was told in front of her that she was overweight. My girl whom I was having to ALTER her pants so that they would fit around her middle because she was so skinny (but muscular, so she was a lot denser for her width). Believe it or not, I was told by the doctor that for calculating kids' BMI they only pay attention to weight. Sigh.

Then all the way home DD was asking why the doctor thought she was overweight, did that mean that she was too big. GRRRRRRR!

Numbers sometimes replace common sense at well child visits. I think the main thing to track is a precipitous fall or gain in weight alone. I do think though that if you have a loudmouthed, insensitive doctor who's going to make comments like that, you may need to ask them to refrain from doing so if you've got a precocious kid or by the time she is 6, kids are already getting pounded by "fat" messages at that age, the last thing I needed was to have some clueless doctor meaninglessly babbling at me from the computer printout without respecting what my kid was absorbing.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

I've got a peanut, she's 4.5 and is 36 lbs and 39ish inches.


----------



## LuxPerpetua (Dec 17, 2003)

I have a tall one too: age 4.75, height 44", weight 46 lbs

She has also always been on the top of the charts for both height and weight. She's one big muscle, though. Not an ounce of flab on her.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

I have a very tiny one. She's about 29 pounds, and 39#. She is VEEEERY active (ugh) and eats very well. Of course we get the "she needs to eat more, you need to supplement her" crap. Nope, she is perfectly happy


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

My 3 1/2 year old is the same size as the OPs. Shes a big girl, much taller and bigger than most kids i know her age. She is very very active and eats reasonably well. She just a big kid.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deditus* 
That doesn't sound right. My 4 yo dd is teeny tiny, maybe 32-35 lbs and 39"? Pretty much the smallest child I know for her age. Most of her peers in playgroup or classes are a head above her. She fits in 4t by length but that's mostly saggy in the butt.

DD just turned 5, and was 39.5 inches and 32 lb at her checkup. At 4, she was 29 lb and about 36-37 inches. She now wears size 4 clothes, and size 9 shoes are a bit big. Definitely the smallest in her K class, and we know some 3 year olds her size.

I think DS was about 38 inches and 35-36 lb at 4. Your child sounds just right to me.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
My DD is 40lbs and 40 inches, I was told that makes her in the 92nd percentile and that it makes her BMI a 17.3, which makes her overweight. I personally find that to be a bunch of crap, but whatever. She has always been taller and bigger than most kids her age. She wears a size 4t-5t, or a girls size xs.

I'm just curious what size other other girls her age are.

That is crazy! My daughter is 43 lbs, 42" tall, and not yet 4. She is also extremely athletic. What are you supposed to do, put your kid on a diet? They are GROWING.


----------



## wiggleworm (Mar 13, 2010)

I also have a tiny 4.5 year old weighing 29 pounds and measuring just under 39 inches. She wears 3T pants, 4T tops and a size 8 shoe. We get fussed at about her size too. She eats great and is happy & as healthy as can be. I'd say most of her friends are weighing in around the low 40's, and measure between 40 and 42 inches. There is no way any of them are overweight.


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

My DD is 4 years 8 months. She is 46 inches tall and weighs 55 pounds. She is way over a head taller than her preschool class. And probably most kindergarders and first graders. It's crazy, I can't keep up with the clothes either. She wears a 7/8 in girls, and a size 1 shoe.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Tilia, that is a really big preschooler! Are you or her father particularly tall? She's the total opposite from my pip-squeak: 32 pounds, 39 inches, size 7/8 shoe, at age 4 years 4 months.


----------



## pitter_patter (Jan 16, 2007)

My daughter turned 4 in May, she weighs 31.5lbs and is about 38" tall. She is very petite, her legs and arms are little twigs and her ribs show. She eats a ton but she's always been small. She weighed 5lbs 12oz at birth and usually hovers around the 5-10th percentile. My son (they are twins) weighs 42lbs and is at least 40" tall, he's a big boy!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

I just measured her today for a different thread







, so as of today DD is:

4 yrs +2-1/2 months
42 inches
45 pounds
size 11 shoe

She wears a 5T in clothes.

Her 6-1/2 yo brother is only 3-1/2 inches taller and 5 pounds heavier.


----------



## ssh (Aug 12, 2007)

My DD is almost 5 and is 44 inches tall, 50 lbs., size 1 shoe, and wears size 6 clothes. She's very energetic and fairly strong. Her doctor, a new one for us, didn't say anything about her size at her checkup.


----------



## ar2974 (Nov 19, 2006)

32 lbs, 38" and size 7-8 shoe. She's 4 years and 2 months.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

3.5 dd is 45lbs and 42". dh is 6'3" so I'm sure she just takes after him.


----------



## ~Em~ (Oct 4, 2007)

OK, my TWO year old is 37lbs and 37.5". She was 2 in May. The ped isn't concerned, given her height - her brothers are also big kids but very proportional. If your kid was at 90% in weight but only 10% in height, sure, there might be a problem, but as mentioned above, you have to look at both percentiles. I'm very tall and of COURSE my weight would be overweight for a woman 5'0" - but I'm 5'10 and that's what they need to use to calculate proportionality.

Further, at 4, my 2 boys had not completely gotten rid of their toddler chub - at 5 and 6 they have really leaned out. That may be something to consider...but as long as she's eating a healthy diet, I wouldn't put too much stock in any dire predictions about her weight.


----------



## missnoodlesmom (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow, I stumbled across this post accidentally but it's a topic that's been on my mind for the past week. My DD will be 4 next week and was recently at the ped. She's 42 inches but only 32 lbs. Last year when she turned 3 she was actually 33 lbs - she lost a lb this year! The ped. was a little shocked because she has been dropping in percentiles for weight ever since she was 1 (and in the 100% for weight - she was a butterball of a breastfed baby







. He wants to do a follow up in a month and see if she's maintained or gained with some butter and whole milk in her diet and then refer us to a dietician. I'm pretty frustrated about the whole thing because she is tall and thin - like me. She looks great and seems pretty on-par with most of her friends. We eat a VERY healthy diet and my son is casein-free so we don't eat a lot of milk-fat-rich foods. I'm very torn as to whether I should add milk-fat in her food (butter on every veggie and 16 oz. a day of whole milk is what the ped. said) - I don't think it's a particularly healthy way to gain weight. Thoughts?


----------



## ~Em~ (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *missnoodlesmom* 
Wow, I stumbled across this post accidentally but it's a topic that's been on my mind for the past week. My DD will be 4 next week and was recently at the ped. She's 42 inches but only 32 lbs. Last year when she turned 3 she was actually 33 lbs - she lost a lb this year! The ped. was a little shocked because she has been dropping in percentiles for weight ever since she was 1 (and in the 100% for weight - she was a butterball of a breastfed baby







. He wants to do a follow up in a month and see if she's maintained or gained with some butter and whole milk in her diet and then refer us to a dietician. I'm pretty frustrated about the whole thing because she is tall and thin - like me. She looks great and seems pretty on-par with most of her friends. We eat a VERY healthy diet and my son is casein-free so we don't eat a lot of milk-fat-rich foods. I'm very torn as to whether I should add milk-fat in her food (butter on every veggie and 16 oz. a day of whole milk is what the ped. said) - I don't think it's a particularly healthy way to gain weight. Thoughts?


You could try healthier fats like avocado, nuts and nut butter, sunflower seeds and sunbutter, healthy salad dressings or dips, and so on...and a little butter on her veggies won't hurt of course. In fact I'm certain I remember reading that a little fat helps the body use the nutrients in salads and fruit/veg better, but it doesn't have to be butter.

GL!


----------



## missnoodlesmom (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Em~* 
You could try healthier fats like avocado, nuts and nut butter, sunflower seeds and sunbutter, healthy salad dressings or dips, and so on...and a little butter on her veggies won't hurt of course. In fact I'm certain I remember reading that a little fat helps the body use the nutrients in salads and fruit/veg better, but it doesn't have to be butter.

GL!

We do all this already - that's why the ped. wants us to do the whole-milk-fat products.....she really does eat a super healthy diet. Her younger brother (28 months) is actually 38 lbs. and 38 inches - so he's gaining like a mad man on the diet. I guess we should probably see a dietician since she's lost weight. This topic makes me beyond anxious for some reason - I just don't want to deal with weight issues with a 4 y/o - girls have to deal with that their whole lives, I wanted to shelter her from hearing that she didn't weigh enough/weighed too much....sigh....


----------

